
Facial recognition is coming to US airports, fast-tracked by Trump - OberstKrueger
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/18/15332742/us-border-biometric-exit-facial-recognition-scanning-homeland-security
======
bogomipz
So this will be an additive check I imagine. So after waiting in line to show
a TSA person your ID, you will have to wait in line to for your turn at the
facial recognition system, before waiting in line at the conveyor belt for bag
screening and waiting in line for the one body scanner.

The article states:

>“We currently have everyone’s photo, so we don’t need to do any sort of
enrollment. We have access to the Department of State records so we have
photos of US Citizens, we have visa photos, we have photos of people when they
cross into the US and their biometrics are captured into [DHS biometric
database] IDENT.”"

If this is the case then why can't we just dispense with the whole security
theater nonsense and spare regular honest folks the indignity of the current
TSA berating and harassment?

There's also a case that could be made for reclaiming the loss of time and
productivity that the current security theater takes from the country ever
year.

------
tzs
This has been long in the works. Automatic entrance and exit screening was
required by the Illegal Immigration Reform and Immigration Responsibility Act
signed by President Clinton in 1996. In 2004, the 9/11 Commission recommended
it, too.

------
I_am_neo
Like fingerprints face recog is riddled with unknown and known weaknesses.
Placing such a low bar in such a place where the highest standard of protocol
should be used, seems like folly to me

